# Apple Studio Display Control



## fuzzyllama (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD powerpc64 on a Powermac G5 7,3 with dual 2.0[ ]G*H*z.  I have an ATI Radeon X850 256[ ]MB graphics card hooked up to my Apple Studio Display (not cinema display) via the ADC connector.  Those familiar with this display will know it has two buttons on the face one for power/sleep/resume and one that brings up the display preferences (brightness etc.) in OS[ ]X.  In FreeBSD tapping the power button will light up*.* Holding the power button will halt the system but the display preferences button just glows.

I would like to leave my computer running but power off the display without physically disconnecting it each time.  I've been searching and looking through man pages for a way to sleep my display either with the hardware buttons or a command.  No luck.  ACPI doesn't seem to work with PPCs - is that correct?

Any help you can give or any man pages you could suggest would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## sossego (Jan 4, 2014)

I know, I know; but, POWER/PowerPC64 is a fickle architecture.

Now, back to the O.P.'s question: post this inquiry to the FreeBSD ppc mailing list. Hibbits and danfe are the ones to target these questions at when it comes to hardware. You may also want to reference the Gentoo PPC64 groups and mailing lists since they have some of  the best documentation - in my opinion but they were of help with OpenFirmware, SPARC64, and some PowerPC issues - in the open source community.


----------



## fuzzyllama (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you so much!  I'll check out the groups you mentioned and post this to the mailing list.


----------



## tingo (Jan 10, 2014)

Does DPMS work on your display? If so, there is always the xset(1) command (if you run Xorg).


----------

